
An Introduction to WebAssembly with C++  - camilochs
https://medium.com/@cchaconsartori/introduction-to-webassembly-with-c-part-i-64bcfad7ecb4
======
mwkaufma
It's a special talent to wrap a simple GCD function in that much unnecessary
boilerplate.

~~~
camilochs
I did update the code. thank you

